# Newbie Pics



## sauve325CI (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey guys, :wave: 

Im new to this forum and just wanted to throw some pics of my car out there to see what everyone thinks. Sorry about the pic sizes, 54k beware!


----------



## Chocaine (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice color and nice magics. Are those racings?
also nice audi in the back, any pics of that?


----------



## sauve325CI (Dec 19, 2003)

Yep, those are 19" racings! I got one extra stock pic of the Audi here at work, i can post some more up to date ones later on.


----------



## sauve325CI (Dec 19, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Welcome!

Do you know Ben at ACHTUNING? He is one of my friends' ex BF.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Sauve325,

Welcome !!

I also like Audi's :thumbup: 

Any comparatives..between the 2 ?

Power
Comfort
Design

They both look sweet in the pics.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Great wheels on your BMW!! Very nice.


----------



## sauve325CI (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks flasingthepan!

The Bimmer is pretty much stock so the A4 wins the power comparative. As for comfort and Design, it really comes down to personal preference. They call the BMW the ultimate driving machine, so i feel the Bmw has a slight edge in the comfort/design department. I feel both of these models are neck and neck, just comes down to personal preference. Ill have my buddy with the A4 register and throw some pics on.

Thanks for the comments :beerchug:


----------



## bellboy007 (Jan 23, 2004)

*The Bellboy007*

Hey Sauve325ci, hows it hanging? party on dude. Hey you drive a bimmer, and your friend drives a Audi A4, well I got news for both of you, my 99 Vw Beetle 2.0 will all 98 hp will smoke both of you, you want to know how I know this, it does it all the time when you 2 try to race me. Well have a great day driving your bimmer, rock on and stay sober party dude. Oh ya, I'm the the bellboy007.


----------



## bellboy007 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Studs*

Oh ya, you guys are so rad and cool, but bellboy007 is the man. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

welcome another seattlian~~~ :thumbup:


----------

